#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-27
<jiger> shani
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-28
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-30
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-25
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-28
<Kilos> o/
<osama_> hey
<pavlushka> hey
<pavlushka> how are you?
<osama_> can anybody help me in regisetring my irc name?
<pavlushka> and what's up?
<pavlushka> sure
<osama_> im good. what about you?
<osama_> nothing just a little codre
<osama_> code
<pavlushka> "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email"
<pavlushka> you dont have to repeat the password here, just once
<osama_> okay
<pavlushka> and check your mail to verify the nick
<osama_> My XChat is unable to connect to freenode.
<pavlushka> nick / irc name
<pavlushka> so how you are here?
<osama_> from webchat.freenode.net
<pavlushka> what xchat is saying?
<osama_> i think its trying to connect with ipv6 address thats why its failinbg
<pavlushka> join #xchat and report the problem, they might give you a solution.
<pavlushka> or an workaround.
<pavlushka> or you can try some other clients, if you think that might solve your problem.
<osama_> other clients are working perfectly
<pavlushka> I mean other irc clients.
<osama_> yes the other irc clients are working perfectly
<pavlushka> so you just use them and register your nick, that's it.
<pavlushka> the commands are the same in every client.
<pavlushka> almost
<pavlushka> and you can change your nick to anyone you like by just typing in the chat "/nick the_nick_you_like"
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-29
<pavlushka> ping Kilos
<Kilos> watching rugby lad
<pavlushka> Kilos, I can feel that and noticed that in #ubuntu-za, okay enjoy the match, :)
<pavlushka> ping Kilos
<pavlushka> who won?
<pavlushka> check todays log!
<pavlushka> osama was here.
<Kilos> chiefs
<pavlushka> You happy?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> sharks my team
<Kilos> i havent even done all my chores yet today
<pavlushka> lol
